# hi



## tammyp

:D gday from down under


----------



## Tootsie

Oooh your far away :lol:

Hello <waves>


----------



## HB

Ooo Hi Tammy!!!
Welcome!!!

Whereabouts in Australia are you??
I used to live in Adelaide before moving back to sunny england!!

xox


----------



## Wobbles

Wow Helloooo :D 

Sunny England hmmmm! Where on earth was summer this year!

Welcome to BabyAndBump Tammy https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v82/wickedangelx/Smilies/wave.gif


----------



## Tam

Hello Tammy *waves*

YAY another Tammy :wink: 

Welcome to the forum from all the way down there! xx


----------



## Phoenix82

Karen916 said:


> Thanks so much, lacanadienne!!! Yup, we just found out on Wednesday. We are absolutely over the moon. I'm feeling much more "pregnant" this time around that last time, if that makes any sense. My symptoms are much more pronounced, and I also got stronger test results, so I'm feeling more optimistic. :thumbup:
> 
> Fx that you will O soon! I hope this will be the lucky cycle for you!
> 
> Phoenix, that will be so exciting having your 6-week checkup. Will you have an ultrasound that day?
> 
> I am meeting my OB on Wednesday, when I will be 5 weeks. I don't really know what to expect.
> 
> littlegirl87, are you around? I hope all is well with you!
> 
> Happy Friday to all the lovely ladies on this thread! :flower:

Congratulations sweetie!!!

I had some spotting before my bfp so my amazing doc has booked an scan (transvaginal ultrasound) to check everything is ok. I REALLY hope it is!!
Then I'm going to book a 9 week scan privately before the std 12 week one. I'm soooo nervous (1 week to go) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## meli1981

This is a really old post! Haha!


----------



## Phoenix82

That's really odd how my message for another thread is on here?????


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## DolceBella

This thread is from 2006


----------

